# hdd-quota wird nicht angezeigt



## darkness_08 (19. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

Beim meinen Benutzer wird kein Quota für die Festplatte angezeigt. In welcher Log kann ich dazu mehr finden?


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2012)

Das quota ist die ausgabe eines befehls und nicht eines logs.

repquota -avug


----------



## darkness_08 (19. Aug. 2012)

Wenn ich den Befehl ausführe bekomme ich eine Ausgabe. Aber der User Web2 wird dabei nicht angezeigt?


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2012)

Existiert der user web2 denn in /etc/passwd und ist für den user ein website quota in ispconfig gesetzt (also nicht quota -1) ?


----------



## darkness_08 (19. Aug. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> ist für den user ein website quota in ispconfig gesetzt (also nicht quota -1) ?


Das war es. Muss an der Sonne liegen, dass ich das nicht gesehen habe


----------

